# game emulators



## minke (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not a fan of games but i like old games. I decided to try to compile mame emulator, but fail to configure it. After compile mame, mame-extras and advancemenu i gave up. Can someone give me instructions with front end for games?


----------



## Thorny (Dec 8, 2010)

Have you tried the ports? For example emulators/xmame? This should work properly.


----------



## minke (Dec 8, 2010)

After compile xmame that's all? Yes i compile few ports mame, mame-extras and advancemenu but nothing.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2010)

minke said:
			
		

> After compile xmame that's all? Yes i compile few ports mame, mame-extras and advancemenu but nothing.



"Nothing" means... what?  You couldn't run it from the command line?  You were expecting an icon or menu entry but couldn't find it?  It ran but had an error?  What error?


----------



## Zare (Dec 9, 2010)

Give us error messages. Describe your procedure of achieving "nothing".

There's AdvanceMENU in ports which should be more than enough to get you going with MAME. It's a graphical frontend. 



> After compile mame, mame-extras and advancemenu i gave up



Did you use ports?


----------



## minke (Dec 9, 2010)

Finally successfully configured mame in the meantime with advancemenu.


----------

